# L1 New Steam Wand



## Mrboots2u

Anyone getting it ? At £46.80 possibly not

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/espresso-machine-parts/steam-wand#.Upeg6qXlfwI


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well, that's my Chrissy present to self sorted - not a fan of the Mk I wand anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is it just the tip thats different , and the way it fixes on?


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it just the tip thats different , and the way it fixes on?


No it is a complete new wand as the thread is in the inside of the wand and outside of the tip


----------



## drude

I'll be interested to see some feedback on this


----------



## coffeechap

Seen it working, it stops one of the two pet have of mine on the L1, milk accumulating around the thread of the steam tip ( the other pet hate is the drip tray)


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Seen it working, it stops one of the two pet have of mine on the L1, milk accumulating around the thread of the steam tip ( the other pet hate is the drip tray)


Do you have one of the drip trays like mine, that you have to angle to get out ?

Is the steam arm the same, i mean length and bend wise?


----------



## coffeechap

Boots I know you like me but that is too much, the rumours must be correct!


----------



## MarkyP

I'd be interested in feedback too...

Reiss has also hinted at a 6 x 0.9mm tip as well. I wonder if these new tips speed the process up?


----------



## 4085

MarkyP said:


> I'd be interested in feedback too...
> 
> Reiss has also hinted at a 6 x 0.9mm tip as well. I wonder if these new tips speed the process up?


How much faster do you want it! The steam wand should always have been with the tip screwing into and not onto the arm. It was a design bloop in my humble opinion, and with that in mind, I do not see why we guineau pigs should pay for it. It is not a development issue to make the machine better. it is simply to bring it inline with other, top end and not so top end machines. My Humble `expobar had this type of tip 4 years ago!


----------



## coffeechap

The problem is the parts are Fracino and Fracino refused to budge in the early days and although irritating the steam wand was functional and still is so I don't see the point that those that had the original machines should get a " free upgrade" especially as the new machines are in fact more expensive than the original ones. Other upgrades have been done like the drip tray and the stainless nuts on the steam Wands. Reiss has made the wands available as it is a better system.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've ordered a new wand.....


----------



## 4085

I did not ask for a free upgrade....I would have thought that these could have been offered at cost or a discount, to those earlier machine owners. A stated, it is not a development in any terms. And when coupled to the latest effort at moving on redundant panels @ £30, only to find the actual price jumped to £50 is not acceptable......of course, others my disagree!


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> I've ordered a new wand.....


Curiosity get the better of you?


----------



## MarkyP

dfk41 said:


> How much faster do you want it! The steam wand should always have been with the tip screwing into and not onto the arm. It was a design bloop in my humble opinion, and with that in mind, I do not see why we guineau pigs should pay for it. It is not a development issue to make the machine better. it is simply to bring it inline with other, top end and not so top end machines. My Humble `expobar had this type of tip 4 years ago!


I tend to steam a lot of milk at once so anything to speed the process up will help...


----------



## RoloD

Well, it's not as if the original one doesn't work. Agree, the tip gets a bit messy, but that seems a fairly minor problem - it steams milk very well. I think it's great that a manufacturer can continue to improve on and refine the original machine. If all we can complain about is the drip tray and how milk collects around the steam tip, that seems like a pretty successful machine. Personally I would rather have rotary taps rather than lever taps, but I seem to be in a minority of one.

Of course in an ideal world, every part on the L1 would have been designed and engineered from scratch. But think what that would have cost... and the time...


----------



## 4085

Come on Rolo.....pull the other one! This was something that should have been included at the start and cannot be called development unless you work in PR!


----------



## SimonB

Would you have been happier if you didn't have the option?


----------



## RoloD

dfk41 said:


> Come on Rolo.....pull the other one! This was something that should have been included at the start and cannot be called development unless you work in PR!


Perish the thought that I work in PR!.... Seriously, the steam wand is so much better than my previous machines (particularly with the 4 x 1mm tip), I never had any complaints. Sure, this one looks better, but I don't remember howls of complaints about the original wand.

But then I only drink espresso myself (but make the odd cortado for my girlfriend) so I'm probably not the best person to comment.


----------



## 4085

Gents, to clarify: I am not remotely bothered about the steam wand. The point I am making, is that my Exobar Leva had one of these steam tips/arms 4 to 5 years ago. To therefore suggest that this can be considered as a development is wrong. It is putting something right that was wrong when the machine was designed. I understand that perhaps Fracino would not play ball and it has taken a bit of time to come through.

I will not pay £46.80 to put it right. Yes, if these were offered at a reasonable discount to allow others to bring their machines in line with the latest version, then I would.

I clean my steam wand but understand that others may get 'annoyed' at having to soak and wire wool the milk off the threads!


----------



## coffeechap

My position on this is that I will get another wand as the one on it is shite, it is the one clear bug that the l1 had and I am surprised that more people didn't comment on this, I believe reiss was surprised as well, however I agree with Dave it might be a nice concession for existing owners to get a discounted wand. This is a development for Fracino and perhaps they may integrate it into all their machines.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> My position on this is that I will get another wand as the one on it is shite, it is the one clear bug that the l1 had and I am surprised that more people didn't comment on this, I believe reiss was surprised as well, however I agree with Dave it might be a nice concession for existing owners to get a discounted wand. This is a development for Fracino and perhaps they may integrate it into all their machines.


Bloody paid for mine now .....


----------



## RoloD

dfk41 said:


> Gents, to clarify: I am not remotely bothered about the steam wand...


well that's that sorted then


----------



## glevum

So is Reiss now fitting these to all L1's as standard?


----------



## coffeechap

glevum said:


> So is Reiss now fitting these to all L1's as standard?


Yes this is now the standard wand


----------



## Mrboots2u

So I'm the only one whoose ordered one then..


----------



## 4085

Sometimes, it gets lonely out there!


----------



## SimonB

Mrboots2u said:


> So I'm the only one whoose ordered one then..


I'm considering it but the current wand is the easiest I've ever used so seems hard to justify upgrading.


----------



## coffeechap

I think Patrick has ordered one and I will be getting one too


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I think Patrick has ordered one and I will be getting one too


Nah Patricks waiting to play with my wand first ........


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Sometimes, it gets lonely out there!


In gullible land .....


----------



## 4085

On the other hand, cleaning of horrible milk residue from your wand thread is now a thing of the past for you matey!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> I tend to steam a lot of milk at once so anything to speed the process up will help...


Takes me about 10 seconds to do 4-5 oz . How much milk are you steaming at once!!!!!!


----------



## 4085

10 seconds for 5 oz.......I must be doing something wrong then with my 4 hole tip, as I spend about double that time to get perfect foam!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> 10 seconds for 5 oz.......I must be doing something wrong then with my 4 hole tip, as I spend about double that time to get perfect foam!


Ok 12 seconds , my foam is far from perfect .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah Patricks waiting to play with my wand first ........


Think you need to rephrase that Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think you need to rephrase that Boots


If can't believe mr chap hasn't walked straight through the innuendo door that I left open for him......


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> If can't believe mr chap hasn't walked straight through the innuendo door that I left open for him......


I can't be on here 24/7 like you and I thought that was a normal thing fir you and Patrick to get up to


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I can't be on here 24/7 like you and I thought that was a normal thing fir you and Patrick to get up to


Ooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

You would miss me if I wasn't here .

Anyway I had to do some work today , so you had a break from me this afternoon .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> If can't believe mr chap hasn't walked straight through the innuendo door that I left open for him......


He's too polite!


----------



## michaelg

Anyone know if I can order this for my Cherub or will it only fit L1's?


----------



## coffeechap

Probably fits the cherub


----------



## michaelg

coffeechap said:


> Probably fits the cherub


Will double check as my current excuse for imperfect milk is extra air being introduced via the gap between the tip and the wand (even after adding some PTFE tape) so this might rectify this.

Dave, are you already in Scotland by the way?


----------



## coffeechap

Yep staying up by loch lommond


----------



## michaelg

Have ordered the new steam wand as part of my Christmas presents from the missus! ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

michaelg said:


> Have ordered the new steam wand as part of my Christmas presents from the missus! 


'*Part* of your Christmas present'? - you expecting more??


----------



## michaelg

Haha maybe ?

Well one can hope!


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Takes me about 10 seconds to do 4-5 oz . How much milk are you steaming at once!!!!!!


About 300 - 400 ml at one go... Enough for two doubles.


----------



## michaelg

Mines has just arrived and have already fitted it to the Cherub. I'm pretty terrible at DIY type stuff so will find out shortly if I did it right! I only have goat's milk in as it bought it on a whim and so far with the previous wand it hasn't been a great success. Back to Cravendale tomorrow though! Will post my finding assuming jt doesn't end up a milk-sodden disaster later! Anyone else got theirs?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I got an email saying mine is dispatched so I'll check when I get home. I am equally shit at DIY....


----------



## michaelg

First impressions are very good! Much easier to control the stretching and keep the intermittent tsk-tsk noises steady. I did realise halfway through that I think I should have moved the little metal washer over from the old wand as there was a little bit of leakage but like I said, I am shite at DIY!

Think will get better results with the coo juice so will post another pic of the outcome tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Yes Row

I can truly not think of anything more vomit inducing than coffee with goats milk. Goat milk/cheese the food of the devil!!!!

Each to their own

Goat curry, now that's a different matter


----------



## coffeechap

Boots can't you just make an employee do it for you?


----------



## michaelg

Goat's cheese is quite unique but goat's milk I would say is almost indistinguishable from cow's milk. Perhaps a bit creamier but no strong flavour like the cheese has. But it seems to give the illusion of being microfoam so I'll be sticking to Cravendale in future!


----------



## coffeechap

Where abouts are you and are you going to the forum meet up on saturday


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Boots can't you just make an employee do it for you?


They are all women , and mardy ones at that .......


----------



## michaelg

coffeechap said:


> Where abouts are you and are you going to the forum meet up on saturday


If you mean me, I'm in Glasgow and yup, hangover permitting will be at the forum day on Saturday! Works Christmas night out on Friday - starting at 12:30pm!


----------



## Mrboots2u

For anyone whose ordered and received the new steam tip from Reiss , this is taken from the londinium site earlier today.

I've asked the manufacturer and it transpires that the new steam wands are missing 2 components

as a result the brass plunger is running directly on the top of the stainless steel ball

with no mechanical seal in place I'm told that when you immerse the steam wand in the milk there is likely to be sufficient back pressure created to drive steam, which will condense, and appear as a leak at the top of the nut

its a bit of a costly mistake shipping wise but i will have to send you the missing components next week when we receive them

i apologise for this

kind regards

reiss.


----------



## michaelg

Ah right! Explains my experience then! I wrapped the thread at the top with Teflon tape and transferred the big and small washer over from the old wand and then tightened it on with my giant adjustable spanner. Seemed to stop the 'leak'. Got nice microfoam but made an arse of the pour hence no pic yet!


----------



## michaelg

Mrboots2u said:


> For anyone whose ordered and received the new steam tip from Reiss , this is taken from the londinium site earlier today.
> 
> I've asked the manufacturer and it transpires that the new steam wands are missing 2 components
> 
> as a result the brass plunger is running directly on the top of the stainless steel ball
> 
> with no mechanical seal in place I'm told that when you immerse the steam wand in the milk there is likely to be sufficient back pressure created to drive steam, which will condense, and appear as a leak at the top of the nut
> 
> its a bit of a costly mistake shipping wise but i will have to send you the missing components next week when we receive them
> 
> i apologise for this
> 
> kind regards
> 
> reiss.


Hi Martin,

Whereabouts is this on the Londinium website? I can't find it at all. Any idea when these bits will be sent out?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's in the support bit , think you have to be a member , there's been an update ill copy and past here for you .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> It's in the support bit , think you have to be a member , there's been an update ill copy and past here for you .


Try this

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/105-li-steam-wand-tip/page-3#.UqXJUn8gGSM


----------



## michaelg

Thanks, that helps! I have slightly different bit and pieces on my Cherub but it isn't leaking now anyway. I think the only limit to microfoam is my poor technique now although I would like to try some different tips as it all happens a bit fast and am often finding that my supposed microfoam is just foam with warm milk underneath! Need to buy a gallon of milk and just practise one day over the holidays I think!


----------



## Mrboots2u

michaelg said:


> Thanks, that helps! I have slightly different bit and pieces on my Cherub but it isn't leaking now anyway. I think the only limit to microfoam is my poor technique now although I would like to try some different tips as it all happens a bit fast and am often finding that my supposed microfoam is just foam with warm milk underneath! Need to buy a gallon of milk and just practise one day over the holidays I think!


email reiss I'm sure he would send out the part if you need it


----------



## michaelg

Got the replacement part today - thanks for the tip about the forum! Lots of interesting reading there!

How are you finding the new wand yourself, Martin?


----------

